# Garage Sale Find



## zjaybird (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, I just bought a Smo-Kit Smoker Model 1214, made by Smokin Tex for $5 at a garage sale. It is an all aluminum box with 2 racks, a chip box, and hooks to a camping propane bottle. It was used only 2 times by the owner and I swear it must have been to make coffee. Does anybody have one of these and what can you tell me about it.  I bought it thinking it would make a great oven for camping till I got it home and looked at all the parts.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nope never have seen one of them but I'm sure someone here has so it won't be long someone else will chime in and give you the run down on it.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2009)

here is the link for smokin tex

www.smokintex.com 

They are nice folks and if you call them at 888 922-1511 they may be able to get you a manual

Also I found this on the unit 
*SmokinTex Smo-Kit (1214) Propane Smoker*

This is not only a smoker, its also a camp stove! Works wonders on fish, chicken, pork, beef, fajitas and hot wings. Smokes with any flavor wood chips, tea, or rice and brown sugar mixture. Works great for your camp breakfast. The allaluminum body ensures extreme durability.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2009)

If it works, I'd say you scored!


----------



## zjaybird (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Scarbelly for the contact information.  They are sending me an email with the manual in a .pdf form.   That smoker has been discontinued.  It retails for $90 new and they have only 4 left on the back shelves if I wanted another one.
So if anybody likes the idea.....you have a 1 in 4 chance left of getting a new one.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2009)

I am glad you were able to get the info. After you read the manual let us know and we can help you with some processes. My guess is that this is a "smoking light" unit that will give you some flavor but not a real smoke.
I liken this unit to using a foil bag of chips in a BBQ to mimic a smoke.
It seems like this was designed to be an oven that could impart some smoke in a product. None of this is a bad thing and for $5 you scored big
I would highly recommend you call the SmokinTex folks and have them walk you thru some proceedures 

Let me know if you need some help/  Send me a PM and let me look at the manual and I can help. I have 50 years as a gourmet cook and cooking teacher. 
Welcome to the fold. We give big food hugs here


----------



## wolfwatcher81 (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyone still have ever the .pdf?


----------

